# I really want to live and work in the USA



## Rexus (Jan 25, 2010)

I checked the "Looking to live in America?" thread, and here are the openings I have some connections to.

*Do you have an academic degree?

I have a B.S. in Accounting. My GPA is sort of low and I don't think a degree in Accounting is all that useful.

*Are you interested in becoming a student and, if so, do you have the necessary capital?

I am 25 years old, so I'm not sure if I can still apply to go as a student. A degree I'd love to go for is from Digipen, the game design institute. Yes, I'm pretty sure I have the necessary capital btw.

*Do you have at least $500,000 in cash?

I don't, but I'm pretty certain my father does, and I'm pretty sure he'd be willing to part with it if I poke him enough for it. The other day he bought an apartment for $250,000, so I'm pretty sure he's worth at least 4 times that.


* Do you have a business in another country and are you in a position to expand your business activities to the US?

We have a clothing company over here in Lebanon. We have a factory and now a retail shop that's pretty big. We do plenty of trade with China and Italy as well.

As for potential skeletons:


* Do you suffer from a mental disorder?

I do suffer from Obsessive Compulsive Disorder and Generalized Anxiety which I take klonopin for, but I've never known that it was a very serious problem (I won't break and go crazy if it's that sort of mental disorder we're talking about).

As for relationships, I might be in a relationship with a Canadian citizen soon and not sure if that will develop into something serious. I really like her and I'm pretty sure she does as well.

So, that's it. Any ideas on how I can make it into the US. I really wish I could go there to start collecting books, movies, games, etc. That sort of stuff you can only enjoy in the states, haha.


----------



## Rexus (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone can help me out here?  I really want Netflix


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First step would be to check the website for the US consulate in Lebanon. They should have several pages of information on obtaining visas for the US.

If you're looking to live and work there, you're probably going to either have to find a job where the employer is willing to sponsor you (and for a foreign-trained accountant with little or no experience, that's a real long shot) or try going the route of expanding your company's business to the US.

It's possible to go the student route, but your ability to work while on a student visa is very very limited.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Rexus said:


> Anyone can help me out here?  I really want Netflix


Contact the company's marketing department and make your wish known to them.


----------

